# Polaroid XS100



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Sooooo, I got an Amazon.ca gift card that was about to expire...couldnt think of anything I really needed so I got one of these Polaroid XS100 action cams for under $170 (minus the $75 gift card)....figured what the hell.

Had it outa the box this evening and been pissing around with it. Seems surprisingly solid, and after doing some research, its the same camera (internal components, lens, etc) as the Ion cameras.

I will do a good review on it once the snow flies and I have worked out all the kinks and have a few videos to post.


----------



## AZ JB (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting one of these.. Any update on how you like it?


----------

